# Favorite movies??



## Michael (May 21, 2006)

List some of your favorite movies.  


Mine:

Secret Window
The 4400 (Mini series)
Wayne's World 1&2
Speak
Scream 1, 2 & 3
Orange County
Any thing with Adam Sandler


Your turn.  I thought this new forum would've moved a bit faster than this.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 21, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> Any thing with Adam Sandler


 agreed!!!  

THAT THING YOU DO!!!


----------



## Mark. A (May 21, 2006)

Straight To The Sphincter haha

ANYWAY

All Scary Movies (like, the series)
Not AnotherTeen Movie
Rock Star
All Austin Powers


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

The Shawshank Redemption

Then, in no necessary order...

Somewhere In Time
Dumb and Dumber
The Jerk
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Sixth Sense
The Matrix
Kenneth Branagh's Hamlet
Hustle and Flow
Trick or Treat
Forrest Gump
Gladiator
Full Metal Jacket
Gandhi
Boyz n the Hood
Gangs of New York
Network
Rocky
Funny Farm

I'm sure I'm forgetting some...


----------



## zimbloth (May 21, 2006)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

Seven
Silence of the Lambs
American Beauty
Swimming With Sharks
The Shawshank Redemption
ANY Quentin Tarantino or Robert Rodriguez-directed flick
Blazing Saddles
Airplane
Young Frankenstein
Kung-Pow: Enter The Fist
ANY Pixar flick.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

^ Your tastes seem almost identical to mine, from drama to comedy.

Favorite Tarantino flick? Kill Bill, Vol. 2. I think that movie is just BRILLIANT. It's so good.


----------



## Makelele (May 21, 2006)

The Shawshank Redemption
A Beautiful Mind
Commando
12 Monkeys
American History X
Full Metal Jacket
Vita è bella
Aliens
Predator
Monty Python and the Holy Grail


and many more.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 21, 2006)

Dog Day Afternoon
One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest
Full Metal Jacket
Ichi The Killer
Old Boy
Casino
GoodFellas
Taxi Driver
Raging Bull
Reservoir Dogs
Scarface
Terror Firmer
Instinct


----------



## David (May 21, 2006)

Forest Gump
Pearl Harbor
Saving Private Ryan
Enemy At The Gates
A Night At The Roxbury
American Pie (series)
South Park Bigger Longer & Uncut

ahhh hell, there's more, I'm just too lazy to think of them.


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Favorite Tarantino flick? Kill Bill, Vol. 2. I think that movie is just BRILLIANT. It's so good.



Great movie, definately. However, I do have to admit that I was a bit lamed out with the Bill/Beatrix "fight" at the end. With Vol. 1 & 2 clocking in at nearly 4 hours, I really expected a full-on-knock-down-drag-out fight at the end...not 5 finger pokes to the chest. 

Overall though, I still give it 4 stars.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 21, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Great movie, definately. However, I do have to admit that I was a bit lamed out with the Bill/Beatrix "fight" at the end. With Vol. 1 & 2 clocking in at nearly 4 hours, I really expected a full-on-knock-down-drag-out fight at the end...not 5 finger pokes to the chest.
> 
> Overall though, I still give it 4 stars.


Really? Hmmm. I found the understated nature of the scene to be that much more intense, since Beatrix had her knock-down, drag-out with Lucy Liu. It seemed much more intimate, and poignant, like the shot to the head redux, like vengence is a double-bladed sword, and ultimately, she's a killer, straight up.

One of my favorite movies ever.

I thought of one none of us mentioned, but we probably love.

The Princess Bride!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 21, 2006)

Hellraiser series
Prophecy series
Edward Scissorhands (my all time favourite!)
The Corpse Bride
Still Crazy
St Elmo's Fire
The Breakfast Club
And Justice For All


----------



## Desecrated (May 21, 2006)

shutter
the shining
Godzilla final wars


----------



## Vince (May 21, 2006)

The Shawshank Redemption
The Empire Strikes Back
The Natural
Brain Donors (great early 90s John Tuturo / Bob Nelson comedy, funniest movie ever IMO)
Blazing Saddles
Field of Dreams


----------



## Shawn (May 21, 2006)

Star Wars 
Cheech & Chong: Up In Smoke (and all of their other movies) 
Caddyshack 
Airplane
National Lampoons Vacation 
Police Academy(s)
Ghostbusters
Revenge Of The Ninja 
Scarface 
The Principal 
Born On The Fourth Of July
Good Fellas
New Jack City 
Boyz In The Hood 
Strapped 
Blood In, Blood Out 
Whats Eating Gilbert Grape 
Clerks
Die Hard: With A Vengeance 
Usual Suspects 
Mortal Combat 
Natural Born Killers
Rumble In The Bronx 
Pulp Fiction 
Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas
Kiss Of Death
American History X 
Rush Hour
Star Wars I: The Phantom Menace 
Drunken Master 
Held Up 
Laurel Canyon 
Shanghai Noon
Exit Wounds
Kiss Of The Dragon 
A Beautiful Mind
Star Wars II: Attack Of The Clones 
Rush Hour 2
Shanghai Knights
Cradle To The Grave
Pearl Harbor
The Tuxedo
Rockstar
School Of Rock
Something The Lord Made
Star Wars III: Revenge Of The Sith


----------



## Michael (May 21, 2006)

More of mine... 

Money Train
White Men Can't Jump
School Of Rock (Jack Black cracks me up! )
Idle Hands


----------



## garcia3441 (May 21, 2006)

The gods must be crazy
Decline and fall of western civilization part 2: the Metal years
Spinal tap
Thunderheart
All Quiet on the western front
Dr. Strangelove
Duck Soup
Easy Rider
The Exorcist
Seven
Supersize me
Fahrenheit 911
Roger & me
Birth of a nation
The day after Tomorrow (Only because Emmy Rossum     is in it.)


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2006)

PCU, Supertroopers, Not Another Teen Movie, Office Space, Ghostbusters, Hot Shots.


----------



## gdbjr21 (May 22, 2006)

Platoon 
Blackhawk down
Full Metal Jacket 
Saving Private Ryan 
The Hunt For Red October 
Crimson Tide
Seven
Star Wars


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> The Princess Bride!



The best movie of all time. It literally has everything you're looking for in a movie, short of a Buttercup breast shot. As a matter of fact, it's new avatar time. 

Some more of mine:

Lord of the Rings (all three)
Star Wars (A New Hope)
The Empire Strikes Back
American History X
The Usual Suspects
Ray
Resivior Dogs
The Legend of Drunken Master
Die Hard with a Vengence
American Beauty
Lethal Weapon
The Naked Gun
Goonies
The Matrix
The Holy Grail
Gone in Sixty Seconds (the original)
The City of Lost Children


----------



## Shawn (May 22, 2006)

noodles said:


> Ray


That was a great movie, Jaime Foxx was brilliant, I totally forgot about this one. 

I see Goonies on there too, I remember that when I was a kid, cool movie. 

I thought of some more-

Trading Places 
Coming To America
Rad
Police Academy (all of them)
Lethal Weapon 4
What About Bob?
Unlawful Entry
The Last Castle


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 22, 2006)

City of God
Man Bites Dog
The Hannibal Series (Red Dragon, Silence Of the Lambs, Hannibal)
As Good As It Gets


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Rad



Whoa, you're digging deep. I wanted to live in that movie when I was a kid. Lori Loughlin was so hot in that movie.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 23, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> The gods must be crazy



Man, I loved that movie as a kid.



garcia3441 said:


> Supersize me
> Fahrenheit 911
> Roger & me


Great choices! I knew I was forgetting some. The documentary about Enron, 'The Smartest Guys in the Room', was really cool, too.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 23, 2006)

My favorite movie is on _VH1 Classic_ as I type: The Decline and Fall of Western Civilization Part 2:The Metal Years.


----------



## noodles (May 23, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> My favorite movie is on _VH1 Classic_ as I type: The Decline and Fall of Western Civilization Part 2:The Metal Years.



Chris Holmes floating in the pool, loaded, talking about banging groopies and drinking, *in front of his mother*. You don't get much more metal than that.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> Chris Holmes floating in the pool, loaded, talking about banging groopies and drinking, *in front of his mother*. You don't get much more metal than that.



I love that scene.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 23, 2006)

Hard Boiled
Full Metal Jacket
THe Killer
Interview W/ The Vampire


----------



## Shawn (May 23, 2006)

noodles said:


> Whoa, you're digging deep. I wanted to live in that movie when I was a kid. Lori Loughlin was so hot in that movie.


She is.

I was heavily into BMX freestyling and skateboarding in the 80s. That movie to this day is awesome, I wish I could get back into it.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (May 23, 2006)

Schindler's List
(obligatory) Shawshank
Breakfast Club
The Burbs
Enemy at the Gates
Lord of The Rings movies
Matrix Movies
V for Vendetta
Goonies
Wedding Crashers
Good Will Hunting
Finding Forrester
Harry Potter movies
A Few Good Men
Topgun
Soilwork...wait, not a movie. I love Soilwork


----------



## Shawn (May 23, 2006)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Topgun



Nice, I love that movie....I still remember that song too....riding through the danger zone. Tom Cruise was really good in *Rainman* too, another one I forgot to mention. 



7StringofAblicK said:


> Breakfast Club



Another great movie. Our band covered the song "Dont You Forget About Me" by Simple Minds, a great song, I still own Breakfast Club too, it's a classic.


----------



## Michael (May 25, 2006)

7StringofAblicK said:


> The Burbs




I love this movie!!!  One of the funniest movies ever IMO!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 25, 2006)

Just rewatched 'The Breakfast Club' last night...classic film.


----------



## Loomer (May 25, 2006)

Schindler's List
School Of Rock (love it love LOVE IT!!)
The Princess Bride
This Is Spinal Tap
V for Vendetta 
All Python Flicks, of course.
The Matrix Trilogy
Men In Tights ( and pretty much all other Mel Brooks )
Pirates Of The Caribbean
Event Horizon

And also, I am a total sucker for campy 80s fantasy. I absolutely adore the Neverending Story flicks, and The Dark Crystal is probably my fave movie ever.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 25, 2006)

Event Horizon kicks ass...


----------



## Loomer (May 25, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Event Horizon kicks ass...



I deem this statement true. *flex*


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 25, 2006)

Lol! I used to watch the bit where they open the ship's log over and over again to see what I could spot!


----------



## Loomer (May 25, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Lol! I used to watch the bit where they open the ship's log over and over again to see what I could spot!



You are one sick puppy..

I like you!!!!11


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Event Horizon kicks ass...


I actually left the theater the first time I saw that, it disturbed me so much. 

I've seen it since, and while scary, I don't know exactly what I was thinking at the time.  Still, a good movie.

Yes, it must be said, Mel Brooks movies are classics. Blazing Saddles, The History fo the World, Spaceballs, Men in Tights, all great.


----------



## Loomer (May 25, 2006)

The campfire scene in Blazing Saddles is eternal and unquestionable proof that farts always = funny.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 25, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I actually left the theater the first time I saw that, it disturbed me so much.



Have you seen 'Prince of Darkness'? That really freaked me out the first time I saw it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 25, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Have you seen 'Prince of Darkness'? That really freaked me out the first time I saw it.


No, I haven't. I must investigate!


----------



## tehk (May 30, 2006)

Forrest Gump (Lt. Dan, ice cream!!!)
Band of Brothers
The Waterboy (+ almost all Adam's Films)
Pirates Of The Carribean
Anything by Pixar (I love animation, and these guys are masters of it)
A few more, just can't think of any.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 30, 2006)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned:

Animal House or Airplane


----------



## XEN (May 31, 2006)

There are so many good movies, but these are the ones I could watch every week:
Boondock Saints
The Fifth Element
The 13th Warrior
Brotherhood of the Wolf
Contact
Kung Fu Hustle 
Shao Lin Soccer
The Thomas Crown Affair 
John Carpenter's Vampires
Leon - The Professional
Wasabi
Princess Bride
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
The Life of Brian
Trading Places
Sleepy Hollow
Coneheads

Other more obscure favorites:
Genghis Blues
PI
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Memento
Shadowlands
Dudes
The Cube

It's tough to narrow it down. I used to work at a video store with over 20,000 titles not counting the adult section. I tried to watch everything that looked remotely interesting. Must have watched hundreds while I was there.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 31, 2006)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

"Wait! We can't stop here...this is bat country..."


----------



## METAL_ZONE (May 31, 2006)

Clerks
Top Secret! (everyone needs to watch this) 
Spinal Tap
Halloween
Friday the 13th
House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Anything with boobs! 


ok for real,


Kill Bill 1 & 2
Animal Fuckin House
V for Vendetta
Batman Begins
X3
The Ringer
Wedding Crashers
Jay & Silent Bob
Waynes World
Spider Man 1&2
Super Troopers


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh and Clerks!


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 29, 2006)

Living in Oblivion
Silence of the Lambs
Closer
Narc (my all time favorite. Worth checking out if your into cop dramas)
The Crow
Monty Python's Holy Grail


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 31, 2006)

The Jacket


----------



## This Dying Soul (Oct 31, 2006)

My favorite movie of all time is The Usual Suspects. With about a million more behind it. I love noir type movies or those that simulate it. Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, Lucky Number Slevin, The Game are a few others that come to mind.


----------



## Hellbound (Oct 31, 2006)

"the Silence of the Lambs"
"Manhunter"-original Red Dragon much better with a phenomial soundtrack which includes "Shreikback"
"the Hitcher"
"Blade Runner"-Director's cut only.
"Hellraiser/Hellbound"-of course. 
"At Close Range"-one of Christopher Walken's finest roles.
"Deer Hunter"-again an incredible movie with Christopher Walken.
"American Beauty"

........just to name a few.


----------



## Variant (May 17, 2007)

Mawdyson said:


> List some of your favorite movies.



By genre (as defined be moi )

*John Carpenter goodness*
Big Trouble In Little China (...all time favorite, none shall surpass! )
The Thing
They Live
Escape From New York

*Bullshit free action*
Leon: The Professional
Ghost Dog
Ronin 

*Situational dark comedies*
Better Off Dead
Big Trouble
Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Snatch
The Big Lebowski 
The Ladykillers 
The Whole Nine Yards

*Inspirational / historical / thought provoking shit*
Falling Down
Flight of The Phoenix (the new one)
Instinct
Kingdom Of Heaven
October Sky
The World's Fastest Indian

*Cheezy fucking shit (if you don't like it: )*
Beetleguice
Cabin Boy
Deep Rising
Evolution
Evil Alien Conquerors
Gone In 60 Seconds (both versions)
Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy
House (this does not go under horror)
Hudson Hawk ("Bunny... ball ball" )
Last Action Hero
Mars Attacks! (Tom Jones, bitches!)
Shawn Of The Dead 
The Golden Child (_"Only a man who's heart is pure can weild the knife, and only a man who's ass is narrow can get down these steps..."_)
Team America: World Police (fuck yeah!)

*Knight & unicorn free fantasy stuff*
Arabian Nights
Conan The Barbarian
Conan The Destroyer
Sword And The Sorcerer 
The 13th Warrior (Arabian warrior + Norsemen = awesomeness! )
The Mummy (and not the crappy sequel)
The Scorpion King 

*Horror that doesn't have to resort to sudden loud nosies and disturbing imagery *
28 Days Later
Dracula (Francis Ford Coppola version... stellar )
The Shining (Nickelson version)

*Etc...*
The Indiana Jones series  
Serenity (its a big deal since I'm a sci-fi hater)

I'll add more as they come to my head...


----------



## Snake Doctor (May 23, 2007)

Billy Madison
Happy Gilmore
Big Daddy
Lord of War
The Burbs
Lucky Number Slevin
Star Wars 4,5 & 6
Waynes World 1&2
Billy Madison
Clerks 1&2
Cannibal the Musical
Airheads
Mallrats
Kindergarten Cop
Ace Ventura
The 40 Year Old Virgin
Orgasmo
Office Space
Saw
Dumb and Dumber
Bond: For Your Eyes Only
Bond: A View to a Kill
Back to the Future 1,2 & 3
Down Periscope
Jurassic Park (First one was increidble back in the day, sequels blew hard)
Toy Story

Thats all I've got off the top of my head.


----------



## the.godfather (May 23, 2007)

The Godfather (obviously!)
Terminator 2
Die Hard (all of em)
The Goonies
Aliens
Rambo (all of em)
Star Wars (all of em) 
Total Recall

There are just too many more....


----------

